# Old soda bottle rack?



## DONT44 (Feb 5, 2013)

Has any one seen the old style soda bottle wire racks with a sign that says "return bottles here"?. I have been searching for a small one to put some of my soda bottle collection on display in but have not been able to find one for sale any where. Does any one have a picture of one that I could use in an add? If so will you please send it to me. Thanks for the help. Don


----------



## LC (Feb 5, 2013)

I had a nice Coca Cola rack a few years back , held ninety bottle I think . I had had it quite a while before selling it . I have not seen one of those wire racks in my neck of the woods in ages , I would say that would be a hard find to come up with unless one got Lucky and found one in an auction somewhere . Hope you are able to come up with one soon .


----------



## splante (Feb 5, 2013)

heres one with the sign but not the wire rack its wooden crates, also listed just a sign and a wire rack with no sign the one pictured is just a little overpriced
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coca-Cola-1950-Case-Bottle-Rack-Stand-With-Original-Sign-Metal-/251224575005?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7e26cc1d


----------



## M.C.Glass (Feb 5, 2013)

I saw one of these a week ago at an antique mall here in sunny Michigan. The guy had some of his bottle offerings in it. A wire rack 4' tall w/ V-shaped slots? Don't have a pic, but I could try to get you two in touch. Shoot me a PM and I'll try calling down there for you -


----------



## bottleopop (Feb 5, 2013)

Almost full of bottles.
 I hope you don't need me to take them all out.  []


----------



## M.C.Glass (Feb 11, 2013)

Here's the one I saw -


----------



## fran00 (Mar 30, 2013)

hi dont44, im sorry im new at this and dont know if you got my message, i have a 1950's 96 bottle return wire rack that is in very good shape but has no sign, if you havent found one,  i would sale this one send you picture if you like


----------

